# New trailer logo'd up!



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

First trailer for the new company, 5x10. picked it up for $2000. Got both of the sides and the back done for $300. 


















Some dings on the bottom of the drop-down door but I'm gonna run a piece of diamond aluminum along the bottom to cover it up. Cheapest trailer in my area - all the others the same size were running around $3,000. And from there on it was about another $1000 per foot of length. It's perfect for what I need!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RP Mike said:


> First trailer for the new company, 5x10. picked it up for $2000. Got both of the sides and the back done for $300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we paid for our 14'. Can't touch a 14' for less than 3-5 grand. Ours is all decked out with custom made bench, shelves and storage. Over this winter I will be removing some shelving and moving some other overhead storage boxes.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> That's what we paid for our 14'. Can't touch a 14' for less than 3-5 grand. Ours is all decked out with custom made bench, shelves and storage. Over this winter I will be removing some shelving and moving some other overhead storage boxes.


very nice! My area seems to be a little different with its pricing. Not many for sale so the sellers seem to be in control. For the same sized trailer as the one I bought, the closest in price required me to drive 4-5 hours away. 

I'll be doing the same this winer and redoing the inside of the trailer. Finally cleaned up my shop for it to fit inside :thumbup:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great 
Where are u located ?


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Looks great
> Where are u located ?


In the Okanagan up in Canada!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I love your logo. It's simple, yet clean and classy looking.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I like simple, clean, and clear.

I like your trailer logo.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah the logo looks nice.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Made it in old fashioned microsoft paint!  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RP Mike said:


> Made it in old fashioned microsoft paint!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Nice, here I thought I was the only one still using that program.


----------

